# Bilateral diagnostic x rays billing



## boozaarn (May 9, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone help me to clarify this billing question:

Bilateral knee 2v x rays done for pain on each joint (not comparison).
Are these two significant procedures and how these should be charged?

one line, 7XXXX SI S - MOD 50
OR
two lines 7XXXX with 2 SI S (?) is this possible - mod XU/LT/RT??
OR
one line charge with SI S and cpt for minimum 3 or 4 views (summarizing the total # of views)?
OR other?


Thanks upfront.
Z


----------



## tefranklin57 (May 20, 2019)

If you are using CPT 73565, this code description is for both knees, no anatomical modifier is required
If you use CPT 73560, this code description is for one knee with 1-2 views, bill with either modifier 50 (one line) or modifier LT-RT for two line charge. Adding total number of views taken is not correct when calculating for both LT & RT


----------



## jimenezgloria914@yahoo.com (Sep 23, 2020)

if cpt code 73560 is bill RT and Lt with the same Dr. reading the report, do I also add modifier 76


----------

